# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Peachy Printer OpenSCAD code

## woale

According to Update 17, all hardware components of the Peachy Printer are designed in OpenSCAD.
As a beta backer, I'd like to start looking for some tanks, tinker to incorporate my old smartphone, ...

Anyone with inside information, when will the OpenSCAD code become "open" ?

----------


## BrockMcKean

> According to Update 17, all hardware components of the Peachy Printer are designed in OpenSCAD.
> As a beta backer, I'd like to start looking for some tanks, tinker to incorporate my old smartphone, ...
> 
> Anyone with inside information, when will the OpenSCAD code become "open" ?


I would assume that the reasons they have for not releasing the code yet has to do with their time being taken up by development and the code not being finalized yet. They are still changing the design and continuously releasing them would only serve to create as much confusion as information provided. It's also possible that another larger company may be able to use the information to submit patents and prevent this project from successfully providing the designs for free and the devices at very low costs. Never the less, I will mention this to Rylan and ask why they are not being made available at the moment.

----------

